# Scratch built RR station



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm scratch building the RR station in Pawling, NY, my hometown. It's a none functional station that will sit on top of my helix. I'm not even sure what scale it is. S, O or in between?

















George


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great looking station. I do not have the patience to kitbash something that big.
Love your HorseShoe Diner. When I saw your title I thought it better have a bay window
on the track side. It does, good job.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Your right Mopac lots of patience. This is a photo of the station diner back in the day when there were only oil lamps.









George


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

looks good. what is the roof covering ? slate , tile , asphalt or asbestos.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Here's a photo of the station around 1950.









George


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I did not know it was based on a real station. Very cool.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

George,

Fabulous progress and detail! Looking forward to the finished station. Quite faithful to the real-deal!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Got some roofing detail done.









George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

I had 2 choices - to buy a S scale box car and cut it in half or make one. Looking at the S scale box car prices I decided on the latter. It turned out better then I thought.

















George


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That is coming along quite nicely.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

That looks great, thanks for sharing.

Jim


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice work. Will you be lighting it, also? Would look great it up.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

very nice job.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Looking great.


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Yes Pat I'll be lighting it. It's on hold until after golf season is over. I'll be finished it then.

George


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Finished the display case and stand for my 1953 Pawling station model. The station is now on display in the 2nd Pawling station after the one I modeled burnt down in 1984. The stand was fairly easy to construct the plexiglass display cover was a pain. If I bought one the price would have been $200.00. I saved about $130.00 building it myself. It's not easy material to work with but it's done.

George


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

NICE! That should keep the station nice and clean. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

Cole I'm more worried about the 5 & 6 year old's grabbing the figures even though their glued down. When my friends bring their small children to view my layout their into everything. They would be picking up the model auto's for sure. 

George


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I used to run a Conrail freight job (WNDA-1) that went from Danbury to Wassaic, up the Harlem line through Pawling (from early 1983 on-and-off until about 1990).

I'll reckon we went by the old station before it burned, but so long ago I don't remember!

I do remember that just south of town, there was a house close to the tracks, and the owner would flash a porch light on and off as we came by...


----------



## Theamazingswal (Dec 14, 2017)

J the station burn down 11/30/84 but it stopped being a station long before that. Around 1970 it was sold to the Lumelite Plastic Corporation for product storage and a new smaller station was built. This is where the my station model is being displayed now but even that is no longer a station. The old station was the largest on the upper Harlem Division because it was the half way point between North Adams, Mass. where the trains originated and Grand Central Station. Most trains had a 20 minute steam engine water stop there which gave passenger's a chance to get a bite to eat at the station diner. The people who waved at you were my neighbor's parents. They lived in that house. 

George


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Theamazingswal said:


> Cole I'm more worried about the 5 & 6 year old's grabbing the figures even though their glued down. When my friends bring their small children to view my layout their into everything. They would be picking up the model auto's for sure.
> 
> George


That's because young children are no longer taught to respect another person's property.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

No doubt. Now a good old fashioned smack on the butt is child abuse. So we have a country full of obnoxious kids on their way to obnoxious adults.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Amazing work George! Looks great.

Andy


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice modeling!


----------

